# Dried Apples



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

I bought dried apples at the store a while ago; I didn't like them, so I gave them to my sister. She hasn't been eating them or her dried mangoes lately. Since Iris and Emil may be very close to joining us...I was wondering...
Could I feed them these store-bought apples?

They're green apples. All that's inside is apples, which have been dried (they're squishy and feel a little moist, unlike the dried mangoes, which are rough and dry) of course, and sodium sulfite (to preserve color).
There's a warning label that says:
ALLERGY WARNING: MAY CONTAIN TRACES OF MILK, ALMOND, BRAZIL NUTS, CASHEWS, COCONUT, HAZELNUTS, MACADAMIA NUTS, PECANS, PINE NUTS, PISTACHIOS, WALNUTS, PEANUTS, WHEAT, AND SOY.

I'm unsure if they're safe or not. It'd only be given as a treat and not part of their actual diet. They are fat-free and seedless.
The nutrition facts say:

Serving size 1/2 cup
Servings per container about 3
Calories 120 Calories from Fat 0

Total fat 0g 0%
Saturated fat 0g 0%
Trans fat 0g
Polyunsaturated fat 0g
Monounsaturated fat 0g

Cholestrol 0mg
Sodium 180mg 8%
Potassium 150mg 4%

Total Carbohydrate 29g 10%
Dietary Fiber 4g 15%
Sugars 21g

Protein 0g

Vitamin A 0%
Vitamin C 15%
Calcium 0%
Iron 0%
Folic Acid 0%

Percent daily values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your needs may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

---
Would this be safe? I think it would be, but once again, I'm unsure. They're store-bought, not homemade, so...
I'm just being careful. Rats are so delicate and they don't live long...


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

I highly doubt there'll be anything wrong with feeding them dehydrated apples.. I feed mine dried fruit every once in awhile as a treat :]


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. I was just iffy on the thing to preserve color.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I sometimes buy little 80cent bags of organic dehydrated apples for my pets. The only ingredient is apples, not sodium sulfite. You have to keep them in a really airtight jar or bag because they get squishy really easily. I also have a bag of organic dried mangoes that I feed to my hamster and gerbils. I don't know if it would be safe for rats, as I have heard mango isn't. As I am not sure on the sodium sulfite, and you said yours are mushy, I would get a brand new bag that doesn't have preservatives in it. I think they make great treats and are a lot cheaper than the pet store dried fruit.


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

CleverRat said:


> I sometimes buy little 80cent bags of organic dehydrated apples for my pets. The only ingredient is apples, not sodium sulfite. You have to keep them in a really airtight jar or bag because they get squishy really easily. I also have a bag of organic dried mangoes that I feed to my hamster and gerbils. I don't know if it would be safe for rats, as I have heard mango isn't. As I am not sure on the sodium sulfite, and you said yours are mushy, I would get a brand new bag that doesn't have preservatives in it. I think they make great treats and are a lot cheaper than the pet store dried fruit.


Thought so. They came squishy and all of the bags were--wasn't sure if it was normal or not, considering the mango was all dry. 
Apparently, tests were done with rats to see if sodium sulfite was okay for humans...? Still, it's better not to risk it. I don't know what happened to the rats. I guess if they sold it a few months ago it's safe for people, but once again, not gonna risk it.


----------



## icetiger (Jun 9, 2020)

I made some homemade apples with my family. They are a little hard and chewy, so is it okay to feed my rats? I don't want them to choke. I should just cut it into tiny pieces, right?


----------

